# Mudguards for Carrera Subway



## barnesy (26 Feb 2009)

Hey,

I have a carrera subway 1 as my second bike aside from my Bianchi.
I mainly use it for commuting and im thinking of using it for touring.

The wheels are 26x1.6 and i need guards for it.

I had these Commuter mud guards until the back one snapped on me today.
They looked odly big on the bike though and didnt fit properly. Were these the wrong size.
Which size guards do i need for this bike??

Thanks


----------



## jay clock (27 Feb 2009)

not sure which model but I have SKS ones on mine. possibly these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25793 in black


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2009)

I have these on my Subway, The Hybrid versions.
Bugger to fit as the instructions are crap, but they do fit nicely.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/SKS_Chromoplastic_Mudguard_Set/5360010679/


----------



## uclown2002 (26 Jan 2014)

Holy thread resurrection 
I'm about to get a subway hybrid with 26 x 1.9 " tyres, although will fit some marathon winters 26 x 1.75". The bike is here:- http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_992068_langId_-1_categoryId_165534

Am I right in thinking I need the 50 mm SKS Chromoplastics?


----------



## david k (26 Jan 2014)

i got some similar to ianruk but they were for bigger wheel than the subways! i ended up making some adjustments and now they work well although looking a little big for the wheel

i would however recommend getting the right size


----------



## uclown2002 (26 Jan 2014)

I think I may have found correct size; SKS do a 26 x 1.6-2.1 version which should get the job done.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jan 2014)

I have sks beavrer clips on on my subway 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beavertail-Front-Rear-Clip-Mudguards/dp/B000X5ZK66


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2014)

jay clock said:


> not sure which model but I have SKS ones on mine. possibly these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25793 in black



They are 700c, it's a 26"er.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Jan 2014)

I have these sks mudguards on my Subway.

If you have the disc version of the Subway then you will have to bend the arms to fit around the disc calipers.

If I was to buy some again I would go for these slightly more expensive ones. The triangle based arm will stop rattling, mine rattle a little.


----------

